# Where's your drum switch?



## just old al (Mar 25, 2017)

With my old 9C the position of the switch was simple - I had the SB cast-iron bracket that attached it to the front of the bed and it was tucked over on the side below the headstock.

With this 9a I am finding out that yes, I can mount the switch there, but the QCGB makes it quite crampes and I have to be careful not to run it over by jamming the apron into it when working.

However, other spots are either not available or not too great an idea in my opinion. I really dislike having the switch behind the machine - reaching over the headstock to turn the machine off seems like a really bad idea. Thefront of the cabinet it's sitting on has drawers and doors - no room for a switch.

Opinions? Suggestions?

            Thanks - Al.


----------



## Dave Paine (Mar 25, 2017)

This may not work for you, just showing what I did.

I mounted my drum switch for a Heavy 10 in the middle of my stand under the tray.   The location where I mounted the drum switch had a small steel plate. 




I replaced the steel plate with a piece of plywood to which I mounted the drum switch horizontally.  I did this so that the lever on the drum switch would not be accidentally moved by my body.

In this closeup the lower panel beneath the switch was removed.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2017)

I did a quick google search  in images and found a cover and bracket that mounts the switch on top of the head stock to the left cover. You could search ebay and try to find the bracket or just make your own. Just search south bend 9a drum switch and then click images.


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 26, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I did a quick google search  in images and found a cover and bracket that mounts the switch on top of the head stock to the left cover. You could search ebay and try to find the bracket or just make your own. Just search south bend 9a drum switch and then click images.



Joe at Plaza sold NOS switch brackets for $4. I made the mistake of only getting one.


----------



## Country_Bubba (Mar 27, 2017)

Like many, mine is mounted on the headstock.  But that is about to change as I watched a video the other day where a gentleman had a birds nest of long stringy hot sharp chips. He reached past the chuck to shut off the machine and (you guessed it) his fingers were lacerated several times!
My switch will now be relocated toward the tail stock end of the machine.


----------



## Technical Ted (Mar 27, 2017)

My 1930's vintage SB 15" has a factory mount arm that holds my drum switch next to my power on/off switch. It's behind the machine, but for me, is high enough and away from the headstock far enough that turning it on and off with my right hand is not an issue. If fact, I like it up there as it is handy for me. Maybe you could make an arm that holds the switch where it would be comfortable and safe for you. BTW, I never run my lathe in reverse. 

YMMV,
Ted


----------



## tq60 (Mar 27, 2017)

Ours has factory arm up and behind chuck which could be issue if things get messy. 

We added vfd and as part of that added a stop control foot bar that goes across front between base and foot.

Tap that to stop

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## RandyWilson (Mar 27, 2017)

I disabled the original switches to wire in a VFD. I put the box on a swinging wall mount. Nothing fancy, just a bit of 1/2" water pipe. Swing it out while operating the machine, then swing it back over the bed for storage.


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 27, 2017)

Here's mine on the Atlas, mounted on the drip pan I had made up. Seems to work out well. Mike


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 27, 2017)

With enough wire the switch can go anywhere you feel like having it . As for getting cut by long chips it should have not been aloud to get that way. A metal chip hook can move chips even super hot  ones. I've had plenty of stringy long chips in shops , but your SAFTEY is still your responsibility. Use your head , I see these guys on YouTube doing all kinds of dangerous things I cringe at the thought of Keith fenner getting his rubber band wrapped goat tee getting wound up in a machine. Long sleeved shirts hanging on others , jaming there hands in near a cutter still spinning to feel the finish. If you going to operate machines look at yourself and think what you can go without because that machine don't care what it does.


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 27, 2017)

Mine was mounted below the headstock on the top of the bench for the Atlas 10". I always wonder why anybody would mount a very important safety item high and behind the machine! 
Pierre


----------



## larry4406 (Mar 28, 2017)

I made a sheet metal bracket and mine is hinged with the gear guard on my Craftsman 12".  Wish I had a better paint match though.


----------



## loggerhogger (Apr 15, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ssss (May 3, 2017)

Here's what my SB heavy 10 original with a VFD added looks like. It has the switch casting like the one above. The other pic is of my SB 9A with the casting under the switch.


----------

